# Seriously?



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

RAM 3500 Dually 4x4 Diesel, Uber and Lyft. Guy says he does it on the side to make some cash. I say how? I have a 3500 SRW 4x4 and the best fuel mileage I've seen is 18mpg, coasting down Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado. Average for me is 10mpg city.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> RAM 3500 Dually 4x4 Diesel, Uber and Lyft. Guy says he does it on the side to make some cash. I say how? I have a 3500 SRW 4x4 and the best fuel mileage I've seen is 18mpg, coasting down Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado. Average for me is 10mpg city.
> View attachment 516237


I can see possibly DF in the morning or evening on the way to or from work to subsidize fuel costs but I think really what it comes too is stupidity....

Either that or he's making a mortgage payment on a truck and he thinks uber/lyft will subsidize it either way see my previous statement on stupidity

Girl at my day job just started doing DD when she doesn't have anything else going on after work i made 11 bucks for a 3 mile delivery not bad right? She says... i ask how long to do the whole thing from start to finish? 40 minutes is her answer, some people just don't get it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Economic Law is as sure of a thing as Physics.
Just because I don't understand gravity, doesn't mean that a fall won't hurt me.
(Still recovering from _that_ lesson.)

He'll get the message, sooner or later.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol before the lockdowns I saw someone do x in a Infiniti Q60 coupe 😂


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It depends what type of crowd and market you drive. My fuel economy isn't good but gas is $1.70 here and 95% of my driving is college kids going to and from bars (2-3 miles). Short distances + back to back surge with an occasional tip and I do fine. There are lots of variables with this gig.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

PT is fine, but who ever thinks it makes sense to do this FT in a truck doing X needs their head examined.

Don’t know about that guy, but DF, scheduled early morning airport trips on Lyft (yes, they work for me just fine, thank you), being picky with pings, avoiding certain areas, do not chase surge, minimize empty miles etc. are some of the things I do to gross on average around a buck a mile on X driving my truck. Give or take a little, depending on the day.

Or did. Haven’t been anting since early-March, so of course things have changed since Covid. Might dip into the market some time early next year to see. Not expecting much since business travel is all but disappeared.

My old truck got just under 16mpg and the new one gets 17+ in mixed driving, so at least my fuel costs are down. :biggrin: Having no payments and doing all my own maintenance definitely help, too.:thumbup:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> RAM 3500 Dually 4x4 Diesel, Uber and Lyft. Guy says he does it on the side to make some cash. I say how? I have a 3500 SRW 4x4 and the best fuel mileage I've seen is 18mpg, coasting down Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado. Average for me is 10mpg city.
> View attachment 516237


He runs it on French Fry Grease.
" Green Diesel"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> He runs it on French Fry Grease.
> " Green Diesel"


I can only imagine the expensive DEF, EGR etc. carnage if that were to happen.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I do Uber and Lyft rides with my truck all the time!










Pax with 45 bags of groceries at Wal*Mart? No problem! Pax is late for work and wants me to take the dirt road in to town? No problem! Pax is mad as hell because the last Uber driver refused to pull his trailer? No Problem! Pax wants to run over a Prius? No Problem!

It is possible to make money at 9MPG! The key to it is siphon gas from your neighbors Chevy Volt when they are asleep. The Volt owners go on and on and on about how they never put gas in their Volts so they won't even notice the gas is missing for 5 or 6 months.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Pax with 45 bags of groceries at Wal*Mart? No problem! Pax is late for work and wants me to take the dirt road in to town? No problem! Pax is mad as hell because the last Uber driver refused to pull his trailer? No Problem! Pax wants to run over a Prius? No Problem!


I'm telling ya, man! It's awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> RAM 3500 Dually 4x4 Diesel, Uber and Lyft. Guy says he does it on the side to make some cash. I say how? I have a 3500 SRW 4x4 and the best fuel mileage I've seen is 18mpg, coasting down Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado. Average for me is 10mpg city.
> View attachment 516237


Just seen a similar truck with a dominoes sign attached on top &#128563;


----------

